# AR Conversion Kits



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Guys, what are your thoughts on conversion kits? I just threw down a blog post complete with video on the CMMG kit.

http://www.predatortalk.com/blogs/ebbs/109-you-ar-style-hunters.html


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the most varity of uppers for the AR look at Midway web site they carry lots of parts and uppers in different calibers.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

I run a Ciener conversion and it can be picky on whos brand of ammo it will run. It likes the red box Federals and won't run the green box Remingtons. Add lube and shoot. I would say that mine has 30,000 rounds thru it and still running strong. I have a few friends that run the CMMG and results are about the same. Try and run the copper plated bullets if you can. Less fouling in the barrel.

Chris C.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

headhunter25 said:


> Try and run the copper plated bullets if you can. Less fouling in the barrel.
> 
> Chris C.


I ran Federal, Winchester and Remington (golden something or other I think) through mine all in all. The first 500 rounds through were the Remingtons and it LOVED those. I think they're higher power so the bolt operates stronger and smoother. Shot the same shells through a Walther P-22 and it HATED the Winchesters and Federals and licked up the Rems no problem.

And yes, ALL were copper plated bullets. Thanks for the reply Chris.


----------



## NewLife2626 (Apr 1, 2010)

Will it hurt the barrel in any way?


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

I have an upper in 50 BMG for one of my ARs


----------

